# Uprated Brake Discs and Pads



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi All,

Has anyone uprated their brake discs and pads?

If so, which ones did you go for?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,

Yes - I did a little while ago.
Details and write up here:-

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9475855

Cheers
Steve


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

I updated mine to Raceline Monoblock Brakes when I went Stage2+. If you're not upping your engine power, it's a bit pointless, the brakes that came standard are very good.

https://www.racingline.com/stage2brakekit


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

SiriusProjects said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone uprated their brake discs and pads?
> 
> ...


Yes went with Brembo discs and pads.

Utter pain to source, out of stock / on back order just about everywhere.


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes - I did a little while ago.
> Details and write up here:-
> ...


Thanks Steve. I will take a look.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

how is the feeling with Brembo discs&pads, compared to OEM ones?
did you notice any change in braking power, initial bite, pedal feeling, squeal noise, dust accumulation&#8230;? do the discs tend to rust as the OEM ones?



VorsprungDur said:


> SiriusProjects said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> how is the feeling with Brembo discs&pads, compared to OEM ones?
> did you notice any change in braking power, initial bite, pedal feeling, squeal noise, dust accumulation&#8230;? do the discs tend to rust as the OEM ones?


I am still bedding them in they have not been on the car very long.

They don't appear to rust like the OEM ones.

Pedal and bite feel is stronger.

There has been some small amount of squeal but that is to be expected when bedding in. It appears to have gone now.

Will be able to give a better opinion on their stopping power once they have a few more miles on them.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
I changed the discs and pads on my TTS just over a month ago now.
The discs are drilled and grooved from Vagbremtechnic and the pads are Brembo performance extra.
I am very happy with this combination and this setup is noticeably better than the standard brake setup.
Brakes feel more progressive and are much stronger than the standard ones.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

good, thanks


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> I updated mine to Raceline Monoblock Brakes when I went Stage2+. If you're not upping your engine power, it's a bit pointless, the brakes that came standard are very good.
> 
> https://www.racingline.com/stage2brakekit


Agreed. Some have reported the standard brakes are poor. I disagree, good quality discs and pads make an enormous difference and were good enough for Nurburgring in a heavier car.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

they are good until you drive "normally" and don't brake consistently and repeatedly... if you track the car, after 2 laps they start to fade


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> they are good until you drive "normally" and don't brake consistently and repeatedly... if you track the car, after 2 laps they start to fade


Absolutely. But then that pretty much applies to most mass produced cars. For road driving they are fine imho.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sure they are, but those calipers are really the weak point, I think


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> I updated mine to Raceline Monoblock Brakes when I went Stage2+. If you're not upping your engine power, it's a bit pointless, the brakes that came standard are very good.
> 
> https://www.racingline.com/stage2brakekit


I had a look at the link and did some research online. These brake kits only seem to be for the front wheels. Can you also get brake kits for the rears?


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

SiriusProjects said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > I updated mine to Raceline Monoblock Brakes when I went Stage2+. If you're not upping your engine power, it's a bit pointless, the brakes that came standard are very good.
> ...


You don't want to upgrade your rear brakes, uprated rear brakes on your car would mess up your braking.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

CA57WAY said:


> You don't want to upgrade your rear brakes, uprated rear brakes on your car would mess up your braking.


Why do you think this? I disagree.

While uprating the rear brakes might not be necessary I don't believe there are any detrimental effects.

It's unnecessary because uprated front brakes cause more forward weight transfer under heavy braking which means if anything the rear brakes have less to do not more.

The ABS will detect a rear wheel about to lock from the wheel speed and reduce the rear brake pressure until it doesn't lock. I don't see why that would change if you uprate the rear brakes.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

chelspeed said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > You don't want to upgrade your rear brakes, uprated rear brakes on your car would mess up your braking.
> ...


https://www.brakes-shop.com/brakepedia/ ... erformance

Disagree all you want. The guy asking the question doesn't seem to have much of a clue, he gets some local garage to fit ridiculous brakes to his low powered cars rear braking system, they then oblige because some expert on the internet like yourself tells him it's not an issue.

Next thing you know, he doesn't post again because he's driven his car like an idiot thinking he had "Superbrake Superpowers" and died in a crash.

But hey, what do I know.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Quoting from your article: "it is usually possible to make small changes to increase rear bias and end up with shorter stopping distances than stock". Hardly the same as your blanket comment that "uprated rear brakes on your car would mess up your braking". If you'd said massively uprating rear brakes has the potential to mess up your braking then I'd have agreed.

Don't know when your article was written but it doesn't even mention ABS which, while not ideal, will tidy up a lot of issues if you end up with too much rear bias.

I'm not claiming to be an expert but I have fitted uprated front brakes to at least 10 different road cars and uprated rears to at least four of them (including mkII escort (standard rear drum to modded XR3 front disks, no ABS), Caterham (race brakes, no ABS), Subaru (6 pot front 4 pot rears, ABS)). Never found uprated rear brakes to "mess up" my braking hence my disagreement.

That's all I'll say on the subject.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

chelspeed said:


> Quoting from your article: "it is usually possible to make small changes to increase rear bias and end up with shorter stopping distances than stock". Hardly the same as your blanket comment that "uprated rear brakes on your car would mess up your braking". If you'd said massively uprating rear brakes has the potential to mess up your braking then I'd have agreed.
> 
> Don't know when your article was written but it doesn't even mention ABS which, while not ideal, will tidy up a lot of issues if you end up with too much rear bias.
> 
> ...


So more expertise from a non expert. So ... how many rear brake upgrades have you done on the MQB platform and what did it do to your braking? Just a thought. As for the OP, let's face it, he's no idea whatsoever. None. He wants bigger brakes to put stickers on. :lol:

Trawl the other VW forums, you'll read loads on this subject b


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

I've read all the replies to my original post.

CA57WAY you are right. I don't have any idea whatsoever.

A lot of people on the forum are probably mechanics/home mechanics and know a lot about this sort of stuff. I've always liked cars but unfortunately I am not mechanically minded. I leave all that stuff to people who actually know what they are doing.

As for my query. This is forum isn't it? I was just asking a question. It might of been obvious to a lot of people but I didn't know the answer. I'm not saying I will upgrade the brakes just so I can apply decals. I just know what I like when it comes to styling and I all I wanted to know was whether it was possible or not.

I will take all opinions onboard. I'm not just going to go out and do something because one person says it's okay. I'm just seeking advice on something I know nothing about.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I run a 350mm rear brake disc from Reyland Motorsports, along with their 380mm fronts. I find the rear can be a little twitchy under hard braking, although experienced track guys like this - that front bias helps rear rotation, which gives more time than optimising that extra few feet of stopping distance with the optimal balance. But this is into the realm of personal preference, and for mere driving mortals like me a confidence inspiring set-up is preferable over theoretical lap time on a track.

Mine went on prior to a VMAX event, along with track pads. Maximum confidence under hard braking from 200mph was a priority. It is slightly more stable and with less dive. It wasn't really something I needed to worry about, they leave loads of room - 0.5g was sufficient

Bear in mind XDS/torque vectoring is there to give us the impression we are driving Gods - so the more it's working to keep the rear in-line, the more the rear brakes are worked. Changing the balance is going to affect the strength of that affect too, although it can be altered with VCDS.

Personally I'm sticking with 380/350 with the same pad compound F/R. As has been said, the ABS controller will manage the rear bias anyway, but that's not something I've found to be a concern. If you do want a little more brake torque at the rear, you could try a more aggressive compound instead.

I'm not sure when it became neccesary to be qualified in the field you are discussing on public internet forums, but I am speaking only of my personal experience, am not qualified or professional in any way, just a regular internet pleb


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

ross_t_boss said:


> I run a 350mm rear brake disc from Reyland Motorsports, along with their 380mm fronts. I find the rear can be a little twitchy under hard braking, although experienced track guys like this - that front bias helps rear rotation, which gives more time than optimising that extra few feet of stopping distance with the optimal balance. But this is into the realm of personal preference, and for mere driving mortals like me a confidence inspiring set-up is preferable over theoretical lap time on a track.
> 
> Mine went on prior to a VMAX event, along with track pads. Maximum confidence under hard braking from 200mph was a priority. It is slightly more stable and with less dive. It wasn't really something I needed to worry about, they leave loads of room - 0.5g was sufficient
> 
> ...


Thanks for the above. Really appreciated.


----------

